# Hidrógeno en el riel de inyeccion ?



## choco98 (Mar 15, 2015)

tengo una duda de lo que pasaria si en vez de enviar el hidrogeno con la admision lo metemos por los inyectores

claro que con la presion regulada y lo mas probable es que con puro hidrogeno, evitando el oxigeno para evitar lecturas erroneas de los sensores y apertura erronea de la IAC

claro con una valvula check de baja presion en la celda ...


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 15, 2015)

choco98 dijo:


> tengo una duda de lo que pasaria si en vez de enviar el hidrogeno con la admision lo metemos por los inyectores
> 
> claro que con la presion regulada y lo mas probable es que con puro hidrogeno, evitando el oxigeno para evitar lecturas erroneas de los sensores y apertura erronea de la IAC
> 
> claro con una valvula check de baja presion en la celda ...


primero tenes que resolver como inyectas a cada cilindro (con una electrovalvula no podes, con un inyector tampoco)... Despues podes hacerlovtranquilamente 
Un sistema monopunto, similar al del GNC podria servir, ya que calibrando el diafragma, estarias inyectando gas solo en el momento de apertura de las valvulas de admiion (esto sucederia por que se genera un vacio por depresion)...
Ahora, si implementas algo asi, necesitas un corrextor de sonda y un emulador de inyectores tal cual lo tienen los autos a gnc... el que la ecu acuse luego anomalia, no seria problema ya que el gas se intecta mexanicamente. El tema esta en que para que regule, vas a necesitar jugar con varios factores (MAP/MAF/PAP)... a dondw quiero llegar a todo ... que si quieres hacer funcionar un vehiculo el 100% a hidrogeno, desestima la inywccion oroginal y plantale un carburador al cual se le pueda adicionar el sistema de gnc.
es una opinion... solo una idea... 
ahora... supongamos que resolves todo esto, necesitas xaudal y presion, o mejor dicho, presion para tener xaudal en el momento en que se abre eñ diafragma.... pensaste esta parte?
Yo si tuiera la suerte de tenwr un torno, trabajaria en un multiple nuevo dw admiion y los srmaria a los 4 por separado con cuatro mariposas individuales... cada entrada con su respectivo diafragma regulafo, con esto lograria una entrada de aire y gas justa en xada cilindro... despues faltaria jugar con el encendido...
solo especulo una idea que se puede hacer con tiempo y plata 
Saludos


----------



## choco98 (Mar 15, 2015)

osea obtener una linea de presión regulada de puro hidrógeno el cual lleve a la linea de gasolina de x motor, para que se utilice el inyector y añada hidrógeno al cilindro de manera individual, de esta manera la ecu calcule la cantidad de combustible a usar, y realice una mezcla aire combustible optima

tu dices montar una adaptación a un motor carburado de gas lp y en vez de suministrar gas lp suministrar hidrógeno, esto lo veo muy interesante, ahora estoy laborando pero de rato le dedicare mas tiempo a un diseño y les envío una propuesta para ver que os parece


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 15, 2015)

No sirve el inyector de combustible


----------



## choco98 (Mar 15, 2015)

por que? que tiene un inyector que lo hace inutil para abrir y cerrar una linea de gas a presión? 

:/


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 15, 2015)

choco98 dijo:


> por que? que tiene un inyector que lo hace inutil para abrir y cerrar una linea de gas a presión?
> 
> :/



velobde esta manera... por que crees que no modificaron el puente / rampa de combustible en ves implementar semwjante bodoque mexanico???
Por que los inyectores son para combustible liquido... practicamente, el gas no se puede dosificar al igual que el liquido por cuestiones fisicas... una electrovalvula por wjemplo, es lenta para este trabajo, asi que te queda la del diafragma


----------



## choco98 (Mar 15, 2015)

hoooooo  ya me has dejado mas claro ello no pense en la gravedad 

ya montare al ratillo un esquema para que veas si te agrada la celda, gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2015)

El gas se trabaja a presión negativa no sale por si solo, es decir que los pistones *succionan* (Con perdón de la palabra) gas. Esto se hace por seguridad.

Lo que se suele implementar es un sistema híbrido, el motor funciona con combustible liquido y se le da paso de gas, la computadora del vehículo detecta que requiere menos combustible líquido y acorta el tiempo de inyección. Esto es lo que se emplea en motores diésel trabajando con gas


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 15, 2015)

Fogo, eso solo si trabajas mezcla... si no mal interprete el mensaje del inicio, xreo que se refiere a trabjar el 100% hidrogeno


----------



## gaston37 (Ago 7, 2016)

fogonazo en 2da , 3era y 4ta generación de gnc si son de presión negativa , necesitan del vació de la admisión para que se mueva el diafragma del regulador . Pero en 5ta generación son de presión positiva y tienen en el riel una presión aproximada de 2.5 bar y luego ingresan a la admisión atraves de unos solenoides que son comandados por una ecu que a su ves toma información de la ecu original del vehículo para hacer el calculo del tiempo de esos inyectores o solenoides como los quieramos llamar


----------



## pacococa (Dic 7, 2018)

Estoy haciendo ensayos con celda de hidrógeno....mi inteción es.. hacer funcionar un motor monocilindrico de 420 c.c. con carburador horizontal..pero sin gasolina.. o sea solo con hidrogeno o con los dos gases que da la electrolisis y tengo poco claro que producción de gases necesitaré....en fin podria poner muchos mas datos pero prefiero esperar a ver si a alguien le ineteresa y seguimos hablando. un saludo a todos

Para regular la producción de hidrógeno creo que lo mejor es usar un PWM, (modulador de ancho de pulso) y cuantos mas amperios pueda soportar mejor ya que son, los mas o menos amperios que llegan a la celda los que hacen que la celda de mas o menos gases. otra cosa es saber que si la celda se calienta demasiado, llegara a hervir el electrolito  y producirá vapor de agua que saldrá de la celda junto con los gases y eso perjudica la explosión y el motor...hay mas consideraciones que se habran de analizar tras resolver estas......... Yo estoy ahora intentando averiguar que producción de gases necesito para hacer funcionar (sin combustible liquido) un motor monocilindrico de 420 c.c.. espero le sea de ayuda. saludos


----------

